# stamp money entitlements



## manukev (31 Jul 2007)

just wondering if anyone knows what i am entitled to when claiming stamp money.have been laid off work as a blocklayer and there is nothing to be got at the moment.i have a wife and 2 children,mortgage dont know if these make any difference.thanks


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

By stamp money do you mean _PRSI_? Did you sign on for _Jobseekers Benefit _or _Jobseekers Allowance_? If not then you probably should immediately.


----------



## collieb (31 Jul 2007)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about losing your job - must be hard with kids, mortgage etc. Anyway, if you have been working and paying PRSI overt the past few years the most obvious place to start would be with Jobseekers Benefit - go to your nearest Social Welfare Office to claim.


----------



## z109 (31 Jul 2007)

If you have been paying self-empoyed stamp, you may not be entitled to benefit, you may only be allowed to claim allowance (which is quite severely means tested). See Citizen's Information for more details.

As collieb says, though, the first step is to get to the Social Welfare Office and sign-on - there is a three day qualifying period and that starts from the day you sign-on, not from the day you were unemployed from.

Even if the welfare office decide that you are not entitled to much jobseekers allowance (due to savings, investments etc.), you should still sign-on, as it opens up the possibility of other benefits (medical card (?), back to school allowance etc.). You probably need to do some research as to what benefits you are entitled to as, in my experience, they will not tell you up-front.

HTH,
E.


----------



## manukev (1 Aug 2007)

thanks,still waiting for my p45 so dont think i can do anything yet


----------



## tomred1 (1 Aug 2007)

You need to make the claim now, you should have "the stamps" for Jobseekers Benefit. Dont wait for your P45 you can always forwarded it. You might be entitled to some relieve for your mortgage also but that is handled by the community welfare officers (CWO), your Social welfare will be able to tell you where the CWO office is. Make the claim now.


----------



## z109 (1 Aug 2007)

As you have a P45, this implies that you were full-time employed? This puts you in a much better situation with regard to the benefits you can claim and the amounts you will get (and it is not means tested). As tomred1 says, get down to the welfare today! You lose nothing by doing it. You have paid your stamp and are entitled to any benefits that accrue. If you find work even after a short time, all you have to do is tell the welfare that you are back in work, but you will ease the stress on yourself if you know what your entitlements are and how much income is likely to be coming in.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Aug 2007)

Also - if necessary claim back tax paid via a _Form P50_.

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment


----------



## angel1 (17 Oct 2007)

Hi Guy's,

Just new to the forum today. I received voluntary redundancy few weeks ago  and I am  going to claim my stamps. How long will I be waiting ? and I want to get a job partime will this affect my stamps or can i work partime while claiming them?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Oct 2007)

What do you mean "claim your stamps"? Do you mean sign on for _Jobseekers Benefit _or something? You can find information about the _JB _claims procedure and qualification criteria (including how part time work may impact your claim) on the SW website.


----------

